
Navigating cognition: Spatial codes for human thinking - nabla9
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6415/eaat6766
======
nabla9
the paper: [http://doellerlab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/11/Bellmund_et...](http://doellerlab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/11/Bellmund_et_al_2018_Science_Navigating-cognition.pdf)

[http://doellerlab.com/cognitive-space/](http://doellerlab.com/cognitive-
space/)

